# [PC-BSD] Errors while installing linux opera and Linux flash 7



## dalfish (Nov 23, 2009)

I tried to install the through command line linux opera version and linux flash plugin

`cd /usr/ports/www/linux-opera/&&/make install clean`

and

`cd /usr/ports/www/linux-flashplugin7/&& make install clean`

These are the error messages i got while installing from the command line



```
[PC-BSD@pcbsd]/home/PC-BSD(6)% su
Password:
[root@pcbsd]/home/PC-BSD(21)# cd /usr/ports/www/linux-flashplugin7/&&
Invalid null command.
[root@pcbsd]/home/PC-BSD(22)# cd /usr/ports/www/linux-flashplugin7/
[root@pcbsd]/usr/ports/www/linux-flashplugin7(23)# make install
===> Vulnerability check disabled, database not found
===> Found saved configuration for linux-flashplugin-7.0r73_1
===> Extracting for linux-flashplugin-7.0r73_1
=> MD5 Checksum OK for flashplugin/fp7_archive.zip.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for flashplugin/fp7_archive.zip.
===> linux-flashplugin-7.0r73_1 depends on executable: unzip - found
/usr/local/bin/unzip: not found
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/linux-flashplugin7.
*** Error code 1

SECOND ERROR MESSAGE AFTER GIVING THE SECOND COMMAND[U][U][/U][/U]


root@pcbsd]/root(25)#
[root@pcbsd]/root(25)# su
[root@pcbsd]/root(21)# cd /usr/ports/www/linux-opera/
[root@pcbsd]/usr/ports/www/linux-opera(22)# make install
===> Installing for linux-opera-9.64
===> linux-opera-9.64 depends on file: /compat/linux/etc/fedora-release - found
===> linux-opera-9.64 depends on file: /compat/linux/usr/lib/libaspell.so.15.0.2 - not found
===> Verifying install for /compat/linux/usr/lib/libaspell.so.15.0.2 in /usr/ports/textproc/linux-aspell
*********************************************************
* You can add further dictionaries: *
* Use make-flag: *
* - Afrikaans ASPELL_AF=yes *
* - Bulgarian ASPELL_BG=yes *
* - Breton ASPELL_BR=yes *
* - Catalan ASPELL_CA=yes *
* - Croatian ASPELL_HR=yes *
* - Czech ASPELL_CS=yes *
* - Danish ASPELL_DA=yes *
* - Dutch ASPELL_NL=yes *
* - English ASPELL_EN=yes *
* - Esperanto ASPELL_EO=yes *
* - Faroese ASPELL_FO=yes *
* - French ASPELL_FR=yes *
* - Galician ASPELL_GL=yes *
* - German ASPELL_DE=yes *
* - Greek ASPELL_EL=yes *
* - Icelandic ASPELL_IS=yes *
* - Indonesian ASPELL_ID=yes *
* - Interlingua ASPELL_IA=yes *
* - Irish (Gaelic) ASPELL_GA=yes *
* - Italian ASPELL_IT=yes *
* - Maori ASPELL_MI=yes *
* - Malay ASPELL_MS=yes *
* - Maltese ASPELL_MT=yes *
* - Manx Gaelic ASPELL_GV=yes *
* - Norwegian Bokmal ASPELL_NB=yes *
* - Norwegian Nynorsk ASPELL_NN=yes *
* - Polish ASPELL_PL=yes *
* - Portuguese ASPELL_PT=yes *
* - Romanian ASPELL_RO=yes *
* - Russian ASPELL_RU=yes *
* - Scottish Gaelic ASPELL_GD=yes *
* - Slovak ASPELL_SK=yes *
* - Slovenian ASPELL_SL=yes *
* - Swahili ASPELL_SW=yes *
* - Spanish ASPELL_ES=yes *
* - Swedish ASPELL_SV=yes *
* - Tswana ASPELL_TN=yes *
* - Turkish ASPELL_TR=yes *
* - Ukrainian ASPELL_UK=yes *
* - Walloon ASPELL_WA=yes *
* - Welsh ASPELL_CY=yes *
* - Zulu ASPELL_ZU=yes *
* *
* Example: "make ASPELL_FR=yes ASPELL_EN=yes install" *
*********************************************************
===> Vulnerability check disabled, database not found
===> Extracting for linux-aspell-0.50.4.1_4
=> MD5 Checksum OK for rpm/aspell-0.50.4.1-0.ximian.5.1.i386.rpm.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for rpm/aspell-0.50.4.1-0.ximian.5.1.i386.rpm.
=> MD5 Checksum OK for rpm/aspell-en-0.51-1.tar.bz2.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for rpm/aspell-en-0.51-1.tar.bz2.
===> linux-aspell-0.50.4.1_4 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/rpm2cpio - not found
===> Verifying install for /usr/local/bin/rpm2cpio in /usr/ports/archivers/rpm
===> rpm-3.0.6_14 depends on executable: gmake - found
===> rpm-3.0.6_14 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/automake-1.4 - not found
===> Verifying install for /usr/local/bin/automake-1.4 in /usr/ports/devel/automake14
===> automake-1.4.6_5 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/perl5.8.9 - found
===> automake-1.4.6_5 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/autoconf-2.62 - not found
===> Verifying install for /usr/local/bin/autoconf-2.62 in /usr/ports/devel/autoconf262
===> Building for autoconf-2.62
gmake all-recursive
gmake[1]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/devel/autoconf262/work/autoconf-2.62'
Making all in bin
gmake[2]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/devel/autoconf262/work/autoconf-2.62/bin'
autom4te_perllibdir='..'/lib AUTOM4TE_CFG='../lib/autom4te.cfg' ../bin/autom4te -B '..'/lib -B '..'/lib --language M4sh --cache '' --melt ./autoconf.as -o autoconf.in
autom4te: need GNU m4 1.4 or later: /usr/local/bin/gm4
gmake[2]: *** [autoconf.in] Error 1
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/devel/autoconf262/work/autoconf-2.62/bin'
gmake[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/devel/autoconf262/work/autoconf-2.62'
gmake: *** [all] Error 2
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/autoconf262.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/automake14.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/archivers/rpm.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/textproc/linux-aspell.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/linux-opera.
[root@pcbsd]/usr/ports/www/linux-opera(23
```


How can i correct these errors and install linux flash in BSD
Plz help


Dalfish


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 23, 2009)

install unzip (hmm, did you delete it manually, it should be installed by ports)


```
make clean install clean
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 23, 2009)

dalfish said:
			
		

> `cd /usr/ports/www/linux-opera/&&/make install clean`
> 
> and
> 
> `cd /usr/ports/www/linux-flashplugin7/&& make install clean`



Maybe you should read up on using shell commands ..

Try

`cd /usr/ports/www/linux-opera && make install clean`


----------



## crashal (Nov 24, 2009)

*Create a link*

In PC-BSD, unzip is stored in /usr/PCBSD/local/bin/unzip so you need to create a link to it:


```
ln -s /usr/PCBSD/local/bin/unzip /usr/local/bin/unzip
```

This happens for quite a few ports that look for dependencies in different places other than where PC-BSD stores them.

C


----------



## tangram (Nov 24, 2009)

I was under the impression that flash is already a part of the default PC-BSD install since 7.0.1: http://www.pcbsd.org/content/view/27/11/.

If you are using PC-BSD stick to their methods of third party installation procedures, namely use runports and PBIs.


----------



## dalfish (Nov 27, 2009)

*Errors while installing linux flash in BSD*

Thank you very much for your reply. Flash is working fine with mozilla firefox PBI and opera PBi no sound from flash videos being played. From BSD forums , i need to install linux flash plugin 
If there is another method please tell me


----------



## tangram (Nov 27, 2009)

Can't help you there. I used FreeBSD 7.2 and never touched PC-BSD.

For me Firefox + Flash was simply a matter of following the appropriate FreeBSD Handbook section: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/desktop-browsers.html.


----------



## dalfish (Nov 27, 2009)

Thank you very much crashal At last it is solved I am able to use opera linux version to deliver sound. It did  helped me to solve my issue. i have sucessfully installed linux opera and linux flash plugin in PCBSD. It working fine I am going to use BSD from now. It doesnt have a native flash plugin. Yet linux flash works well I laid my hands on ubuntu linux i am intrested in BSD. I will post the method to install Linux opera and linux flash so that newbies and others can use it to avoid those frustrating moments. I feel the BSD freebsd and PCBSD needs to document it. BSD It is wonderful OS I thank the FreeBSD community for solving my problem.


----------

